# Olympic disappointment



## Count Oggy (1 July 2012)

Like many others I expected Nicola Wilson to be a certain for selection. I was lucky enough to get tickets for the xc day and will miss watching Opposition Buzz ping around the course. He is an exceptional horse and I truly expected to see him there. I know the selectors had their reasons, but what a shame for us and Nicola.


----------



## claracanter (2 July 2012)

Lucky you. Now you WILL get to see Nicola and Buzz pinging around the cross country!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 July 2012)

Yes, just heard that Nicola and Buzz are now in the team 'proper'


----------



## KingfisherBlue (2 July 2012)

Meant to add that obviously it's sad for Piggy. Main thing though is that we have a strong team for the Eventing. Fingers crossed that the horses stay sound etc. (Same goes for the other Equestrian teams, of course).

*Good Luck, Team GB! *


----------



## wellwisher (2 July 2012)

Any news on Mary King?  She seems to have been very low profile recently but love following her


----------



## Count Oggy (3 July 2012)

Now I feel awful. So sad for Piggy. How disappointing for her to be so close then miss out.


----------



## redriverrock (3 July 2012)

It must be awful for piggy to have this massive up and then huge down but Im sure she will be back. I must admit when I read the article I felt really sorry for Piggy but then really happy for Nicola as opposition buzz is such a great exciting horse to watch...hope they do well.


----------

